# Cabbage...Cauliflower?



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a head of cabbage and califlower in the fridge. Do any of you have any simple recipes for sides for TG that I could peek at? I need to cook these veggies and figured why not take an extra veggie side to TG? But I am going to a house of mainly non adventurous meat eaters...so simple is good, but tasty is a must. Ideas? I would like to not have to buy any extra ingredients, but do have a decenty stocked panty... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2014)

I would make a cabbage salad.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/iso-aunt-beas-cabbage-salad-89360.html#post1353610

You could also steam the cabbage or the cauliflower and mix it with a cheese sauce, pour it into a casserole and bake it with a crumb topping.  Think Mac & Cheese without the macaroni.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the cauliflower side I'm taking to SIL's for Thanksgiving this year. I haven't tried it yet, but it gets very good reviews. (and really... how can one go wrong with bacon, cheese, and sour cream?)

Just Like Loaded Baked Potatoes Casserole Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> This is the cauliflower side I'm taking to SIL's for Thanksgiving this year. I haven't tried it yet, but it gets very good reviews. (and really... how can one go wrong with bacon, cheese, and sour cream?)
> 
> Just Like Loaded Baked Potatoes Casserole Recipe - Food.com



That sounds fantastic, I would serve it as a main dish with a salad!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 24, 2014)

Roast that cauliflower.  Even veggie haters will eat it.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 24, 2014)

Make a paste with aprox. 2 tsps garlic and 3 oz anchovies.
Heat some olive oil aprox. 2 tsps.
Saute mixture for about 1 minute.
Add Red Pepper flakes. (Heat is a personal thing.) Saute for aprox. 1/2 minute.
Toss in 1 head of Cauliflower and brown. about 3-4 min's.
Add aprox. 1/2 cup chicken stock. Cover and simmer for about 7 minutes or until most liquid has evaporated.
Dump into serving dish and toss with aprox. 1/4 cup chopped parsley.
Serve hot.

Or.
Roast the Cauliflower.
Make the garlic, anchovy, pepper, and chicken stock as a sauce to pour over the roasted cauliflower.

Don't mention anchovy and more people will try it and enjoy it.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> This is the cauliflower side I'm taking to SIL's for Thanksgiving this year. I haven't tried it yet, but it gets very good reviews. (and really... how can one go wrong with bacon, cheese, and sour cream?)
> 
> Just Like Loaded Baked Potatoes Casserole Recipe - Food.com



I've copied and pasted this Steve...it sounds outrageously yummy for a low carb diet. WOW! Let us know how it goes over at your party.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 26, 2014)

What about freezing the cabbage? I was thinking about maybe making a cole slaw and then was wondering if I can freeze the cabbage, either cooked or uncooked with good end results. 

Joe's aunt just bought us a freezer and I am obsessed with filling it. I would rather freeze my cabbage than it end up in the trash. Joe doesn't like veggies but I live off of them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2014)

ShannaLee83 said:


> What about freezing the cabbage? I was thinking about maybe making a cole slaw and then was wondering if I can freeze the cabbage, either cooked or uncooked with good end results.
> 
> Joe's aunt just bought us a freezer and I am obsessed with filling it. I would rather freeze my cabbage than it end up in the trash. Joe doesn't like veggies but I live off of them.



I would not try to freeze cabbage unless it is in a dish like cabbage rolls where the cooked cabbage is surrounded by a sauce of some type.  If you use half of the cabbage this week for cabbage salad tightly wrap the other half and use it next week in another salad, steam wedges, make soup, a stir fry etc...  It will keep for quite a long time after being cut.  If the cut side does discolor trim off a quarter inch or so until you expose fresh unblemished cabbage.

Personally I don't believe in feeding a freezer unless you produce your own food, buy a pig or half of a cow.  I grew up, in a house where my Mother fed the freezer and only ever used the items on the top layer the rest of the stuff got tossed out every couple of years.  I only use my small refrigerator freezer for short term storage.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2014)

You can freeze cabbage without blanching it. We do that with small heads and then make cabbage-roll meatloaf or cabbage roll soup out of it. You could make a batch of kimchi or freezer coleslaw. You could also make cabbage rolls and freeze those (the last batch I made I used mashed potatoes instead of rice). I agree with Aunt Bea--my mother did the same (and I admit, I tend to fill the freezer because we do produce our own food and I usually buy 1/2 a steer or another beast in the fall). I think prepped meals are a better way for most people to use the freezer. I like to freeze tomato sauce vs. tomatoes, veggie mix vs. individual packages of veggies, etc.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 26, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I think prepped meals are a better way for most people to use the freezer. I like to freeze tomato sauce vs. tomatoes, veggie mix vs. individual packages of veggies, etc.


 
This is what I meant really. I make sliders wrapped in wax paper for BF to grab and go with. When my veggies start to get limp then I like to save them and would rather freeze than trash.

I have a batch of cabbage rolls in the freezer already. I make them once a month and am the only one who eats them but eat them like crazy!


----------

